# Yet another Noob website...



## DepthAfield (Mar 2, 2006)

Deleted to remove personal information.


----------



## jocose (Mar 2, 2006)

Craig,

First of all, welcome to the Forum...now that you are here, I warn you, you may not have time to do your photography business  

Thanks for sharing the website.  I really like the layout and the pics are great.

Some criticism (since you asked...and don't worry, nothing horrible):

In the Flash version, when you go into the gallaries, you have the little box in the upper right corner that brings you back to the main home screen...personally, I think that that should be labeled...since you asked for criticism, I was playing around...I don't think I would have bothered to test it out had I not been trying everything.

Also, I don't much like all the empty space on the whole righthand side of the page.  I was expecting info to pop up there when I highlighted the pics.  Maybe center the pic viewing area?

Other than that, I think it looks great, and if those pics are merely representative shots, you must have a great portfolio!

Again, welcome!


----------



## joyride (Mar 2, 2006)

I will agree1.  I also had to test out what that box did.  I really wanted it to be labeled.  Also, I am not too find of the sound rollovers.  First, they scared the crap out of me becasue I had my speakers too loud.  Second, it kind of reminded me of pong.  I think the color change in the rollover is enough.  But that is just my $.02.  You have some really nice images on there too.  Good work.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 13, 2006)

The flash site is OK, it has a nice feel to it

The HTML site is a nightmare, and I was looking at the frontpage waiting for images to appear or something.. The navigation took some working out, and geenrally it looks like an afterthought.  I recommend pulling it, and getting it up to the quality of your flash site.  When you finaly find the images, they are excelent - and thats my point- get some of them on the front page


----------

